
How to Configure JMX in Spring Boot Inside Docker? - inspeerity
https://blog.inspeerity.com/devops/Spring-Boot-and-JMX-inside-Docker-container/
======
inspeerity
The Spring Boot framework provides the ability to monitor and manage your
application by using Spring Boot Actuator. This module is intended to be used
for auditing, health, and metrics gathering but it can also open a hidden door
to your server when misconfigured (for example set a proper log level of your
application at runtime).

